# More Proof Auction Hunters is FAKE



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

I will let the ad in RC Universe do the talking :stirpot:
Found in a locker and sold for $ 9,000 to the guy that built it , who is now asking $ 6,000 for it ?? ( I Am Confoosed )
Skymaster Viperjet **MINT Condition** - RTF (ID: 765519)
Bandit


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

That ad was from last summer. When was it on Auction Hunters?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Bandit said:


> I will let the ad in RC Universe do the talking :stirpot:
> Found in a locker and sold for $ 9,000 to the guy that built it , who is now asking $ 6,000 for it ?? ( I Am Confoosed )
> Skymaster Viperjet **MINT Condition** - RTF (ID: 765519)
> Bandit


That entire page is a Year Old.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

There was an episode where they found a couple of RC planes. One was a real nice jet, and didn't Ton crash the smaller plane?


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Bandit said:


> I will let the ad in RC Universe do the talking :stirpot:
> Found in a locker and sold for $ 9,000 to the guy that built it , who is now asking $ 6,000 for it ?? ( I Am Confoosed )
> Skymaster Viperjet **MINT Condition** - RTF (ID: 765519)
> Bandit


failing to take your own advice of "reading" all the ads; the seller clearly states that this is the same plane as seen on auction hunters & another mentions that the reason for the $3000 difference in asking price over what he paid for it, is because the engine & ecu are NOT included! Makes perfect sense when you take in ALL the facts....gre:


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

A little more info from another site I belong to 
July 19 , 2011
Auction Hunters | Antiques Appraisals & Sales | Full Episodes | Spike | Top Gun Ton | Season 2 | Free Full Episodes | Spike
In episode 212, Allen and Ton "find" an rc viper jet in a storage unit. They proceed to "sell" it to Tons friend Billy for $9k.

http:/www.spike.com/full-episodes/31nafh/auction-hunters-top-gun-ton-season-2-ep-212 

Yet, on an rc auction web page, Billy is selling the same jet for $6k

Skymaster Viperjet **MINT Condition** - RTF (ID: 765519)

The problem is that in the auction ad Billy claims to have "built this plane myself about 8 months ago". As an interested person points out, how could billy have built the jet himself and it have been found randomly in a locker at the same time?

Either the show or the seller is lying. I tend not to put faith in "reality TV"...

It isn't Billy that states there is No Motor in the plane and if You look under the Item Details in the Auction , it states that the plane is RTF = ( Ready To Fly ) 
I had a couple of models as a kid ( not R/C ) and they wouldn't move without a motor ?


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

The news on TV isn't even the truth.
Who would expect some show to be true?


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote
? Wow this looks just like the plane that was on featured on Auction Hunters episode last night!!!!! 
Billy 
SELLER REPLY: 
That would be correct. It is that same plane.

? 
if you built it how was it found in a storage unit?And you paid 9k for it on the show?...Not trying to bash your ad just curious if the show was BS

Billy
SELLER REPLY:
Feel free to call me and I can explain some things for ya.
Billy

Looks like Billy is NOT willing to put anything in writing on this subject .
Bandit


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

WOW Tv might not be real?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Bandit said:


> Quote
> ? Wow this looks just like the plane that was on featured on Auction Hunters episode last night!!!!!
> Billy
> SELLER REPLY:
> ...


Again this is year old stuff. Who knows now what really happened between then and a year later. That entire article, notes and replys, are a year old.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Bandit said:


> Quote
> ? Wow this looks just like the plane that was on featured on Auction Hunters episode last night!!!!!
> Billy
> SELLER REPLY:
> ...


Obviously I know next to nothing about rc flying (although I'm certainly interested)
and didn't put it all together.


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

I also belong to Storage Auction Forum and it is unreal the trip up's the members discover , being from all over the country like here .
Ex. Such as the Priceless Brass Cash Register from Pawn Stars also being found in a locker on a show on the same network . LOL
Also while on TV shows , how about the Expose web site on Gold Rush Alaska ?
http://www.tsweekly.com/culture/fea...he-unlikely-reality-hit-gold-rush-alaska.html
The No Signed Agreement and No Cash received for work resulted with this web site .
The Glory Hole
Ex. from the Forum
Of course some of it is staged... Just like American picker and every other 'reality' show... My father-in-law sold something from his shop in Indiana to a producer of one of these shows that then was 'picked' from a barn... Had to sign a NDA but got 3X what he was asking...
Silly people think reality tv is real... 

Bandit


----------

